# Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2015)

*Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgräten verpflichtet werden*

					Mit einem neuen Gesetz will die Bundesregierung den Handel zur Rücknahme von alten Elektronikgeräten verpflichten. Das Gesetz kann, wenn alles glatt läuft, Ende 2015 erlassen werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgräten verpflichtet werden*


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgräten verpflichtet werden*

genau dann wollen die mir noch mein Edelmetall abziehen.

Danke schön


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgräten verpflichtet werden*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> genau dann wollen die mir noch mein edelmetall abziehen.



Dann behalte Deinen Elektroschrott doch. Du bist ja nicht verpflichtet, Deinen Schrott zurückzugeben. Du hast dann lediglich die Möglichkeit.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgräten verpflichtet werden*

hahahahaha

du weißt schon das man "eigentlich" dafür Geld bekommt?
wozu sollte ich meine Elektronik Geräte verschenken. 

ich kann es ja zwar verstehen bei Batterien, aber die wollen die natürlich auch nicht


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgräten verpflichtet werden*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> hahahahaha
> 
> du weißt schon das man "eigentlich" dafür Geld bekommt?
> wozu sollte ich meine Elektronik Geräte verschenken.
> ...



Dann bring das Zeug doch stattdessen zu jemanden, der Dir dafür Geld gibt! Wo ist das Problem? Ich stelle meinen Sperrmüll zwar auch an die Straße obwohl da draußen vielleicht jemand wäre, der via Ebay-Kleinanzeigen dafür Geld zahlen würde aber jeder wie er mag. Du kannst das Zeug auch im Keller bunkern und auf den  Anstieg der Rohstoffpreise spekulieren.


----------



## alm0st (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Gut ist dass man bei dem Gesetz nach Ladengröße unterscheidet. Somit werden kleine Händler nicht zusätzlich belastet aber große Ketten Media Markt und Saturn in die Pflicht genommen. Ich frage mich nur wie man das mit den Versandhändlern arrangieren will? Wer trägt die Kosten für den Versand - vorallem wenn es um Großgeräte wie Öfen, Kühlschränke oder Waschmaschinen geht? Amazon berechnet derweil z.B. 15 € für die MItnahme.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Ich sehe die Leute schon mit dem Metermaß im Laden stehen und ihren Fön vermessen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgräten verpflichtet werden*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann bring das Zeug doch stattdessen zu jemanden, der Dir dafür Geld gibt! Wo ist das Problem? Ich stelle meinen Sperrmüll zwar auch an die Straße obwohl da draußen vielleicht jemand wäre, der via Ebay-Kleinanzeigen dafür Geld zahlen würde aber jeder wie er mag. Du kannst das Zeug auch im Keller bunkern und auf den  Anstieg der Rohstoffpreise spekulieren.



Sperrmüll hat kaum wert Bruder.


----------



## BikeRider (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Das Ganze klingt im Ansatz ja nicht schlecht.
Für den Umweltschutz ist, denke ich mal, jeder.
Bleibt für mich nur eine Frage:
Wer garantiert mir, dass der Elektroschrott der Altgeräte auch sachgemäß und umweltgerecht 
hier in Deutschland recycelt werden und nicht illegaler weise in den Afrikanischen oder anderen Ländern 
entsorgt werden?


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgräten verpflichtet werden*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Sperrmüll hat kaum wert Bruder.



Frag mal den Typen, der letztens mit so'nem VW Pritschenwagen meinen Herd und meine Spülmaschine morgens um 7 von der Straße "abgeholt" hat, Bruder!


----------



## DasRegal (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Also meiner Meinung nach total unnötig. 
1. Einen alten Fernseher bis in den Laden schleppen ist wahrscheinlich deutlich anstrengender, also ihn zur nächsten Müllkippe zu bringen. Und wenn man ganz faul ist wartet man bis das nächste mal der Schrotti vorbeikommt.
2. Wir hier im Raum Hannover haben die O-Tonne. In diese können Plastik, sowie sämtliche Elektrogeräte und Stoffe hinein. Diese werden dann recycelt


> Gegenstände aus Kunststoff, Metall und Folien
> Textilien, im stabilen Sack
> Elektrokleingeräte.


.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

die Leute leben auch davon, ist verschmerzbar.
Aber Krawattenträger trage ich nichts in den Rachen.


----------



## mannefix (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Man müsste es so machen, dass geplante Obsoleszenz verhindert wird. Also dass es sich für Mediamarkt lohnt, wenn die Geräte länger halten. Aber wie macht man dass??

Oder gleich alles nach China! Umweltpappnasen in der Regierung dort.


----------



## Amon (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Ich hab dafür ne gelbe Tonne hinterm Haus stehen, da kommt das alles einfach rein.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Gegen die geplante Obsoleszenz wirds nicht helfen aber es ist ein richtiger erster Schritt. Vorausgesetzt das Gift bliebe zum recycling auch in Deutschland und wüde nicht nach Afrika "verkauft".

Leider wird auch der Schrott der "ordnungsgemäß" entsorgt wurde auf Wertstoffhöfen nach Afrika geschickt, die wenigsten Geräte werden wirklich recycled weils politisch/wirtschaftlich nicht gefordert und sogar unrentabel ist.


----------



## jamie (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*



> Für Verbraucher ergibt sich zudem der Vorteil, dass nicht mehr zum Wertstoffhof gefahren werden muss, was meist nicht mit regulären Arbeitszeiten in Einklang steht.


Wertstoff wird bei uns gratis abgeholt. Das stattdessen zum Laden zu karren ist die wahre Belastung, zumal das logistisch ein ziemlicher Zirkus werden dürfte. Allein die Annahme in einem laden (in einer Einkaufszeile) wird problematisch.
Denke mal, dass das eh nicht exzessiv genutzt wird.



> "Mit dem neuen Gesetz werden künftig noch weniger Altgeräte im Hausmüll landen und stattdessen umweltfreundlich entsorgt", betont Bundesumweltministerin Barbara Hendricks.


Ja ne, is klar.


----------



## Cosmas (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*



> "Mit dem neuen Gesetz  werden künftig noch weniger Altgitarren im Hausmüll landen und  stattdessen Musikfreundlich entsorgt", betont Bundesumweltminister Jimmy Hendricks.



so gefällt mir das schonmal besser...der rest is zumindest fragwürdig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach total unnötig.
> 1. Einen alten Fernseher bis in den Laden schleppen ist wahrscheinlich deutlich anstrengender, also ihn zur nächsten Müllkippe zu bringen. Und wenn man ganz faul ist wartet man bis das nächste mal der Schrotti vorbeikommt.
> 2. Wir hier im Raum Hannover haben die O-Tonne. In diese können Plastik, sowie sämtliche Elektrogeräte und Stoffe hinein. Diese werden dann recycelt
> .



Ja so eine Tonne gibt es bei uns in ein paar Regionen auch, nur stelle ich mir vor das es doch etwas schwierig eine Waschmaschine so zu falten das die rein passt..

Generell ist es ja eine gute Idee damit so wenig Rohstoffe wie möglich verschütt gehen. Die Frage die natürlich aufkommt, wird es sich irgendwie auf den Preis auswirken?

Ich versuche so gut es geht E Schrott zu vermeiden und die Geräte vor dem Exodus in andere Hände zu geben und kaufe nicht jeden Mist.


----------



## Amon (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Naja, eine Waschmaschine kann man immer noch zu örtlichen Wertstoffhof bringen (falls vorhanden). Is immer noch einfacher als die durch die halbe City zu schlören um sie beim Händler abzugeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Wenn ich die Tonne gestellt bekomme dann wird die auch konsequent genutzt, Basta. Wenn ich keine Tonne und Fahrzeug habe dann binde ich die an die Kalesche vom Nachbarn, und schon bin ich auch aus dem Schneider.
Generell brauche ich mir wenig Gedanken um die Entsorgung machen da im Betrieb genug Container und in ausreichender Größe vorhanden sind. Bei den Versendern könnte ich mir vorstellen das sich lokale Partner suchen für die Entsorgung


----------



## pizzazz (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

mal wieder ein politischer fail.
was passieren wird ist bekannt, genau wie bei altöl oder autobatterien.
1. werden die mehrkosten vorab auf den preis geschlagen
2. werden wie bei obigen dingen die händler ständig neue ausreden finden (u.a. noch mehr mehrkosten) um die kunden von der rückgabe grade bei ihnen im laden abzubringen.
3. werden nachdem die öffentlichen rückgabestellen geschlossen worden sind (das ist ja die absicht dahinter, um geld zu sparen), die leute wieder anfangen ihren elektroschrott da hinzuwerfen, wo das risiko erwischt zu werden gering ist, weil selten andere menschen da sind, die es bezeugen könnten: in die natur, genau dort wo elektroschrott den maximalen schaden anrichten kann

hab mich mal bei real mit der unfreundlichen info-dame (sorry, tautologie) über die rückgabe von pkw-altöl gestritten, die meinte, dass der kunde nachzuweisen hätte, dass er zuvor öl in gleicher menge bei genau demselben markt gekauft hätte (mein ölkanister hatte übrigens den realeigenen markenaufdruck!). mein gedanke damals war: wenn hier nicht 100 leute und 10 überwachungskameras um uns rum stünden - die dame zu zwingen ihr altöl zu trinken, aber dafür hätte es wohl leider keine extra payback-punkte gegeben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Du kannst das Frittenfett sogar beim lokalen Wertstoffhof abgeben ohne irgendwelche Kosten. Generell sollte ja die Kaufquittung für die Suppe dafür sorgen das nur die entsprechende Menge angenommen wird.


----------



## TempestX1 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*



pizzazz schrieb:


> mal wieder ein politischer fail.


Das ist ein deutlicher Fail wenn man die Versandhändler dazunimmt. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel CO2 das rumkarren des Elektroschrotts zum Versandhändler (z.B. durch DHL/Hermes etc.) verursacht und am Ende wird es dort auch entsorgt.
Bei uns kann man ganz normal Elektroschrott anmelden und es wird dann zum Termin abgeholt. Sehe nicht wo da vorher das Problem sein sollte.

Früher war man sogar viel lockerer was Elektroschrott betrifft und man kann ggf. sogar ein paar kleine brauchbare Sachen finden, die sogar noch funktionieren (z.B. PC/Laptops) und man neuem Leben einhauchen konnte indem man ein paar kleine Hardwareteile wechselte oder ggf. sogar nur die Festplatte platt machte/austauschte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Ja das ist auch ein Problem, jeder Mist muss mittlerweile auf Knopfdruck funktionieren und dabei billiger sein wie ein mechanisches Pendant. Mein bestes Beispiel eine Mikrowelle. Hatte mehrere mit 20l Garraum was für eine Pizza reichte, aber dann ein Modell erwischt wo die Pizza sich nur per Steilkurve drehen könnte und der  Gitteraufsatz nur mal 60% der Mafiatorte abdeckte. Was soll so ein Sch...? Ende vom Lied das Ding landete im Schrott und ein Modell mit knapp 30l wurde angeschafft. Kunden sollten schon im Vorfeld genau prüfen und Crap einfach im Laden lassen


----------



## Bloedbiber (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

das ist doch wieder so ein knallergesetz... es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn eine der beteiligten ministerinnen eine doktorarbeit über das stapeln von bauklötzen geschrieben hat. alsoo... läden mit über 400 qm grundfläche müssen annehmen, wenn ich was gleichgrosses da kaufe, drunter sind die ausgenommen, ausser, man hat was mit ner kantenlänge bis 25 cm, dann müssen die das auch so annehmen.. supi. wieso schreiben die nicht gleich rein, die annahme kann verweigert werden, uss aber nicht, wenn es drei tage vorher nicht geregnet hat, die aktuelle temperatur eine grade zahl hat und der annahmeverwalter grade einen 6er-pasch gewürfelt hat.

wie die onlinehändler aus der nummer rauskommen, seh ich jetzt schon: die grundfläche...


warum.... warum muss ich grad an "wenn sontags die sonne scheint, am montag der mond aufgeht, du dienstags dienst hast, mittwoch mitte der woche ist, es am donnerstag donnert und du freitags frei hast, dann, ja dann kann es sein, das samstags das sams kommt." denken?


----------



## JTRch (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Ich verstehe nicht warum sie nicht bei uns in der Schweiz abgeschaut haben wie man so etwas richtig macht. Hier kannst du jedes Elektrogerät bei jedem Händler abgeben egal wo gekauft, egal wie gross. Die Entsorgung ist als Gebühr bereits auf dem Gerät und aus diesem Pool an Geld wird die Entsorgung und alle anfallenden Kosten getragen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Leute schon mit dem Metermaß im Laden stehen und ihren Fön vermessen.



21,3 cm


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als zuständiger Fachredakteur bin ich aber gerade ein Bisschen überrascht, dass ATX-Mainboards offiziell als "Elektrogroßgerät" kategorisiert werden. Da wird die kostenlose Rücknahme dann auch wenig Nutzer finden, wenn man das alte Board bereits beim Neukauf abgegeben muss – also bevor man das neue System zusammengesetzt und zuverlässig am laufen hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Für gewisse Geräte könnte ich mir sogar eine Stelle vorstellen die einer 2. Verwertung dient um Leuten ohne Anspruch oder wenig Geld etwaigen Ersatz zu verschaffen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*



> Für Verbraucher ergibt sich zudem der Vorteil, dass nicht mehr zum Wertstoffhof gefahren werden muss, was meist nicht mit regulären Arbeitszeiten in Einklang steht.


Aber während der Arbeitszeit zur Post fahren oder wie??? Zudem reden wir hier von der Post. Die hier zwischen 9Uhr bis 18Uhr offen hat. Jetzt ratet mal wo ich zwischen 7Uhr und in der Regel bis nach 18Uhr bin? Arbeiten! Genau! Zudem sind die Müllabfuhr Gesellschaft nicht Blöd. Die Wissen dass es Menschen gibt die Arbeiten. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Dafür darf man dann gerne Samstags seinen Unrat im Wertstoffhof vorbei bringen. Und selbst für Menschen ohne Auto/ oder Kleintransporter hat die Müllabfuhr gedacht. Dafür gibt es jedes Jahr aufs neue Sperr-/ Grobmüll Scheine, die man nur mit der Post (da ist sie wieder) für aktuell 62 Eurocent verschickt, und dann einen persönlichen Abholtermin bekommt, wo man nur noch sein Unrat vor die Straße stellt. Bis auf die Briefmarke von 62Eurocent völlig kostenlos. Und man muss den Dreck maximal von der Wohnung zur Straße schleppen. 



> für den Kunden ist es eine Erleichterung.


Weil ich alles in einen Karton packen darf, alles irgendwie zur Post bringen darf? Wo ist da die Erleichterung? Ich glaube kaum dass sich ein Onlinehändler dazu opfert mir eine Abholung des Pakets zu zahlen. 



> Daher hofft man auch, dass künftig weniger Geräte unsachgemäß entsorgt werden.


Weils dann der Händler hinterm Geschäft in der Erde vergräbt, oder wer garantiert mir dass sie sich aufopferungsvoll um den Müll anderer kümmert?



> Auch der illegale Export von Altgeräten ins Ausland soll mit dem neuen Gesetz eingedämmt werden.


Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn die Geräte funktionieren, allerdings einfach zu unmodern, unbequem geworden sind wie zum Beispiel Bildschirme die auf CRT setzen, bereichert man doch Länder die eben noch nicht so weit mit der Entwicklung sind. Und für die zum Beispiel ein großer breiter Röhrenfernseher der pure Luxus bedeutet. Oder es gibt auch bestimmt Menschen die sich über ein Radio freuen, egal ob der CD Spieler dabei funktioniert oder nicht. 

Und anders betrachtet, bei wirklich defekten Geräten, ...  wer ist so bescheuert und fährt mit defekten Geräten ins Ausland um es dort weg zu werfen? Das ist/ wäre doch völliger Nonsens. Und nicht ICH der Endverbraucher bin es, der den Müll nach Afrika schippert. Dies liegt nicht mal im entferntesten in meiner Macht. 



> Spannend wird es dann für Onlineversandhändler, die alte Ware in der Theorie ebenfalls zurücknehmen müssten.


Dann brauch man sich Online auch nichts mehr kaufen, wer denkt die würden den preislichen Aufwand einfach so für ihre eigene Geldbörse hinnehmen, soll weiter im Ponyhof Pferde streicheln. Ist doch klar dass der Endkunde wohl kräftig drauf/ mitzahlen darf. 



> Als "große" Händler gelten Geschäfte mit mehr als 400 Quadratmetern Verkaufsfläche.


OK, wie beim Hubraum von KFZ werden halt nur noch <400qm Geschäfte gebaut um unter die 400qm Marke zu kommen. Und im Gegensatz zum KFZ kann man einfach Gebäude auf die unter 400qm Marke schrumpfen lassen.

Also wenn ich jetzt gewartet hätte, hätte mein Elektroversandhändler des Vertrauens beim kauf meines neuen Fernsehers, meine große, schwere, breite Röhre zurück nehmen müssen.  Na kann man sich als Kunde noch unbeliebter machen? Die Röhre trage ich nicht alleine. Wie sieht dann erst die Situation am kleinen Postschalter aus? Und je nach Elektroladen hätte ich bei der Aktion 3 Messer in der Brust


----------



## Ruptet (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*

Geh bitte ... Also ob man sowas täglich entsorgt, einfach zum Mistplatz fahren, wenn es nicht eh schon von denen abgeholt wird, in den richtigen Container werfen und fertig.

Ich versuche das immer so zu arrangieren , dass ich mit dem entsorgen warte bis ich mir wieder was vom Möbelhaus kaufe und ich gleich deren Transporter mitnehme für 3std/10€. - Neues Zuhause abliefern, Müll beladen, entsorgen, zurückbringen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2015)

*AW: Elektronikgerätegesetz: Handel soll zur Rücknahme von Altgeräten verpflichtet werden*



> Da wird die kostenlose Rücknahme dann auch wenig Nutzer finden, wenn man das alte Board bereits beim Neukauf abgegeben muss – also bevor man das neue System zusammengesetzt und zuverlässig am laufen hat.


So etwas sollte natürlich nur bei einem Defekt gelten. Vielleicht kann man ja auch die Gutscheine sammeln und für andere Sachen nutzen.


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn die Geräte funktionieren, allerdings einfach zu unmodern, unbequem geworden sind wie zum Beispiel Bildschirme die auf CRT setzen, bereichert man doch Länder die eben noch nicht so weit mit der Entwicklung sind. Und für die zum Beispiel ein großer breiter Röhrenfernseher der pure Luxus bedeutet. Oder es gibt auch bestimmt Menschen die sich über ein Radio freuen, egal ob der CD Spieler dabei funktioniert oder nicht.
> 
> Und anders betrachtet, bei wirklich defekten Geräten, ...  wer ist so bescheuert und fährt mit defekten Geräten ins Ausland um es dort weg zu werfen? Das ist/ wäre doch völliger Nonsens. Und nicht ICH der Endverbraucher bin es, der den Müll nach Afrika schippert. Dies liegt nicht mal im entferntesten in meiner Macht.


Es gibt für alles einen Markt, und wenn man für wenige Cent die Rohstoffe auf primitivster Weise zurückgewinnt ist es schon ein lohnendes Geschäft.


> Also wenn ich jetzt gewartet hätte, hätte mein Elektroversandhändler des Vertrauens beim kauf meines neuen Fernsehers, meine große, schwere, breite Röhre zurück nehmen müssen.  Na kann man sich als Kunde noch unbeliebter machen? Die Röhre trage ich nicht alleine. Wie sieht dann erst die Situation am kleinen Postschalter aus? Und je nach Elektroladen hätte ich bei der Aktion 3 Messer in der Brust


Ab einem gewissen Gewicht und Packmaß wird die Klamotte eh bei einem @ Home abgeholt


----------

